# EMP, hacking, elect grid show on Fox News 4/22/2018



## Boss Dog

On Mark Levin's new show on the Fox News Channel, "Life, Liberty and Levin", Mark interviewed Peter Pry, director of U.S. Nuclear Strategy Forum on the title subjects. Good show, maybe it will wake some more people up.
The show is taped and run at 10:00 PM on Sundays, I'm so glad they replay it at 01:00 AM. I arrange my work so I can take a break and watch it there as I don't have cable at home. He has done some great interviews.
Here it is on u tub, 39 minutes without the commercials.
.


----------



## Sasquatch

This is what the zombies need to see. Most of us already know this info but if the masses watch this maybe, like you said, it will wake them up. If it doesn't they will have to reap what the sow.

A huge solar storm every 150 years or so. We are at 159 years since the last one. We are due.


----------



## sideKahr

Dr. Pry does an excellent job of making EMP understandable to the layman. The networks should play this on every station during primetime, but of course they won't.


----------



## Annie

Sounds like Texas might be the place to be in such an event.


----------



## preppermyA

Thanks for the link. I don't have cable either. This is one of the few things I miss.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Sounds like Texas might be the place to be in such an event.


My dear Annie ..... in every event.


----------



## Chiefster23

I watched the video link. I’m confused. This man obviously is very knowledgeable. In the video he says people can be prepared by storing food and water (the usual preps) and a GENERATOR. Well wouldn’t the generator get fried by the emp, too? Pretty much all modern generators have electronics in their control systems. Cars are another pet peeve of mine. Many articles claim that modern cars will become junk because their computers will be destroyed by an emp. Yet some articles claim cars will survive because their wiring is already shielded to prevent radio interference. So which is it? You would think that such an important subject would have some advanced research and absolute answers.


----------



## sideKahr

Chiefster23 said:


> I watched the video link. I'm confused. This man obviously is very knowledgeable. In the video he says people can be prepared by storing food and water (the usual preps) and a GENERATOR. Well wouldn't the generator get fried by the emp, too? Pretty much all modern generators have electronics in their control systems. Cars are another pet peeve of mine. Many articles claim that modern cars will become junk because their computers will be destroyed by an emp. Yet some articles claim cars will survive because their wiring is already shielded to prevent radio interference. So which is it? You would think that such an important subject would have some advanced research and absolute answers.


Dr. Pry was being asked about two separate events: an EMP attack and a Solar Coronal Ejection. There was some confusion. An EMP affects microelectronics as well as electrical transmission lines and transformers; a solar storm will not destroy microelectronics that are not connected to the grid.

The generator would not be affected by a solar storm if it were not connected to the grid. That's why he cautioned to keep it on manual, i.e. unconnected.

Yes, an EMP will affect any unshielded microcircuitry present in a generator as well as a car. EMP tests on cars run the gamut from 1. They stall but restart and run fine 2. They need to be towed.


----------



## sideKahr

Duplicate, deleted.


----------



## Annie

This situation is proof that the government doesn't care about its people. Politicians are all in it for the money. If anyone cared a nickels-worth, they'd be doing something about protecting our grid. This situation is very, very grave.


----------



## sideKahr

Annie said:


> This situation is proof that the government doesn't care about its people. Politicians are all in it for the money. If anyone cared a nickels-worth, they'd be doing something about protecting our grid. This situation is very, very grave.


I agree. In many ways, an EMP attack would be the equivalent of a full scale attack by nuclear weapon airbursts over our cities. Certainly the number of casulties would be as great. What is our Department of Defense's position on this threat? Why haven't they acted to protect us? What is going on?


----------



## Annie

sideKahr said:


> I agree. In many ways, an EMP attack would be the equivalent of a full scale attack by nuclear weapon airbursts over our cities. Certainly the number of casulties would be as great. What is our Department of Defense's position on this threat? Why haven't they acted to protect us? What is going on?


I mean, 'something is rotten in the state of Denmark' and it positively reeks of the stuff that tinfoil hats are worn for.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Ya know, just the other day there was something on the local news about Russia or China attacking our electric grid, as well as others, thru cyber warfare. I didn't catch the whole story and have tried to find something about it online......NADA.

Good informative video, thanks for posting it


----------



## Boss Dog

Numerous people have testified before different congressional committees over the years. I personally know the Navy did it's own testing and made recommendations, in the early 1990's. The Pentagon has done studies and received studies and made recommendations.

An EMP Commissioned was established to do a huge study and make recommendations.



> Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack
> 
> On The Front Page:
> 
> The EMP Commission was established pursuant to title XIV of the Floyd D. Spence National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2001 (as enacted into law by Public Law 106-398; 114 Stat. 1654A-345). Duties of the EMP Commission include assessing:
> 
> 1. the nature and magnitude of potential high-altitude EMP threats to the United States from all potentially hostile states or non-state actors that have or could acquire nuclear weapons and ballistic missiles enabling them to perform a high-altitude EMP attack against the United States within the next 15 years;
> 2. the vulnerability of United States military and especially civilian systems to an EMP attack, giving special attention to vulnerability of the civilian infrastructure as a matter of emergency preparedness;
> 3. the capability of the United States to repair and recover from damage inflicted on United States military and civilian systems by an EMP attack; and
> 4. the feasibility and cost of hardening select military and civilian systems against EMP attack.
> 
> The Commission is charged with identifying any steps it believes should be taken by the United States to better protect its military and civilian systems from EMP attack.
> 
> Multiple reports and briefings associated with this effort have been produced by the EMP Commission including an Executive Report (PDF, 578KB) and a Critical National Infrastructures Report (PDF, 7MB) describing findings and recommendations.
> 
> The EMP Commission was reestablished via the National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2006 to continue its efforts to monitor, investigate, make recommendations, and report to Congress on the evolving threat to the United States from electromagnetic pulse attack resulting from the detonation of a nuclear weapon or weapons at high altitude.
> 
> The Report - pdf of over 200 pages; http://www.empcommission.org/docs/A2473-EMP_Commission-7MB.pdf





> Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack
> 75 pages in a run-on format
> The Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the U.S. from Electromagnetic Pulse Attack
> 
> COMMITTEE ON ARMED SERVICES HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
> ONE HUNDRED EIGHTH CONGRESS, SECOND SESSION
> HEARING HELD, JULY 22, 2004





> https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CHRG-109shrg21324/pdf/CHRG-109shrg21324.pdf
> 59 pages
> TERRORISM AND THE EMP THREAT TO HOMELAND SECURITY
> HEARING BEFORE THE SUBCOMMITTEE ON TERRORISM, TECHNOLOGY AND HOMELAND SECURITY
> OF THE COMMITTEE ON THE JUDICIARY UNITED STATES SENATE, ONE HUNDRED NINTH CONGRESS, FIRST SESSION
> MARCH 8, 2005





> https://www.cnsnews.com/news/articl...h/gao-report-us-remains-vulnerable-emp-attack
> GAO Report: US Still Not Prepared for Possible EMP Attack
> Two weeks after North Korea threatened to launch nuclear strikes against the U.S., the Government Accountability Office (GAO) reported that the federal government has still not implemented all of the recommendations made eight years ago to prevent catastrophic blackouts caused by an electromagnetic pulse (EMP) attack.
> 
> The recommendations were made in 2008 by the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electro-Magnetic Pulse Attack (EMP Commission).





> https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CHRG-110hhrg45133/pdf/CHRG-110hhrg45133.pdf
> 47 pages
> THREAT POSED BY ELECTROMAGNETIC PULSE (EMP) ATTACK
> COMMITTEE ON ARMED SERVICES HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
> ONE HUNDRED TENTH CONGRESS, SECOND SESSION
> HEARING HELD JULY 10, 2008





> Federal Energy Regulatory Commission
> https://www.ferc.gov/industries/ele...lity/cybersecurity/ferc_executive_summary.pdf
> 6 pages; about 2010
> 
> Electromagnetic Pulse: Effects on the U.S. Power Grid - Executive Summary
> a good brief report with a map and some references.





> https://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Baker-Statement-5-13-EMP.pdf
> 14 pages
> Testimony of George H. Baker, Professor Emeritus, James Madison University
> Before the House Committee on National Security and the
> House Subcommittee on the Interior of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform
> 
> Joint Hearing on "The EMP Threat: The State of Preparedness
> against the Threat of an Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Event" May 13, 2015


Congress and the MSM (fake news) is ignoring it. You can bet your ass they all have established, well equipped and stocked, shelters for themselves, using yours and my tax dollars.


----------



## Prepared One

It's only a matter of time. It's to easy, devastating, and little chance of retaliation. Particularly in the case of terrorism. Tic-tock, tic-tock.


----------



## sideKahr

@Boss Dog Thank you for that post, which not only shines a light on the EMP threat; but also is an excellent reference document on the ineptitude of our government, and the greed of our corporations. Copied and saved.


----------



## azrancher

Annie said:


> Sounds like Texas might be the place to be in such an event.


Mexico


----------



## Annie

azrancher said:


> Mexico


Porque eso?


----------



## azrancher

Debido a que muchas granjas pequeñas, y pueden vivir de la red


----------



## inceptor

The reason there are many differing opinions out there is that we are in uncharted waters. We have experience with a CME but the strongest one was many years ago and mostly effected telegraph lines.

I read something a while back that stated the gov has hardened their assets against an EMP including Air Force 1. The peon's are on their own.

We have never experienced an EMP so we don't really know what works and what won't. Right now it's pure speculation. The type of weapon used, where, at what height and the size all have varying affects.


----------



## azrancher

I guess I can tell you without the men in black showing up at my door, that I've worked for the Navy from 1977 to 1981 in Radar, it is EMP hardened, I have worked for the Army in Communications from 1981 to 2012 it is EMP hardened. EMP is a weapon, they must defend against it, and we if we are going to be prepared must also defend against it.

*Rancher*


----------



## Boss Dog

We (our gooberment) know what an EMP can do. They tested one in 1962. Starfish Prime.



> Going Nuclear Over the Pacific
> A half-century ago, a U.S. military test lit up the skies and upped the ante with the Soviets.
> By Gilbert King
> smithsonian.com
> August 15, 2012
> 
> Just five days after Americans across the country witnessed traditional Fourth of July fireworks displays, the Atomic Energy Commission created the greatest man-made light show in history when it launched a thermonuclear warhead on the nose of a Thor rocket, creating a suborbital nuclear detonation 250 miles above the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> In the fifty minutes that followed, witnesses from Hawaii to New Zealand were treated to a carnival of color as the sky was illuminated in magnificent rainbow stripes and an artificial aurora borealis. With a yield of 1.45 megatons, the hydrogen bomb was approximately 100 times more powerful than the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima 17 years before. Yet scientists underestimated the effects of the bomb and the resulting radiation.
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/going-nuclear-over-the-pacific-24428997/





> The 50th anniversary of Starfish Prime: the nuke that shook the world
> By Phil Plait | July 9, 2012
> 
> On July 9, 1962 - 50 years ago today - the United States detonated a nuclear weapon high above the Pacific Ocean. Designated Starfish Prime, it was part of a dangerous series of high-altitude nuclear bomb tests at the height of the Cold War. Its immediate effects were felt for thousands of kilometers, but it would also have a far-reaching aftermath that still touches us today...
> 
> ...On July 9, 1962, the US launched a Thor missile from Johnston island, an atoll about 1500 kilometers (900 miles) southwest of Hawaii. The missile arced up to a height of over 1100 km (660 miles), then came back down. At the preprogrammed height of 400 km (240 miles), just seconds after 09:00 UTC, the 1.4 megaton nuclear warhead detonated. And all hell broke loose.
> 
> The 50th anniversary of Starfish Prime: the nuke that shook the world - Bad Astronomy : Bad Astronomy


An interesting short video on atmospheric effects, and an audio file.


> A Very Scary Light Show: Exploding H-Bombs In Space
> NPR.org
> July 1, 20104:01 PM ET
> Heard on All Things Considered
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/krulwi...y-scary-light-show-exploding-h-bombs-in-space


----------



## A Watchman

Thanks Boss Dog, for a good collection of summary articles on the historic atmospheric event.



Boss Dog said:


> We (our gooberment) know what an EMP can do. They tested one in 1962. Starfish Prime.
> 
> An interesting short video on atmospheric effects, and an audio file.


----------



## dwight55

Guys, . . . you are going about this all wrong.

Our government leaders are there for one reason, . . . and one only. At the end of their "tenure" they will have amassed a huge amount of $$$$ with which to live comfortably for the remainder of their lives, . . . and by intent, . . . their offspring.

In order to make government work, . . . there has to be incentive, . . . $$$$ or authority are the only ones that work.

Look at the military / industrial complex, . . . it is the best example.

When someone(s) in power need a little cash, . . . they buy stock in the war machinery (thru their protege lawyers and stock brokers), . . . initiate a conflict, . . . and it is game on for all except the Marine or Army grunt having to bear the casualties of it.

If you figure out a way to make EMP danger a "money making or money laundering" operation, . . . you will get it done. Until then, . . . we have to wait until the next Dec 7, 1941 or 9/11.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr

dwight55 said:


> Guys, . . . you are going about this all wrong...


OMG, I think you've hit on the solution! As always, follow the money.


----------



## yooper_sjd

azrancher said:


> I guess I can tell you without the men in black showing up at my door, that I've worked for the Navy from 1977 to 1981 in Radar, it is EMP hardened, I have worked for the Army in Communications from 1981 to 2012 it is EMP hardened. EMP is a weapon, they must defend against it, and we if we are going to be prepared must also defend against it.
> 
> *Rancher*


Thanx for service Brother!!! Were you a OS, FC or ET? I am guessing more along the ET route lol.


----------



## modfan

What surprises me is everyone is worried about someone using EMP on the whole country. Draw a circle 400mi around Cleveland and see what all that covers. Emp on this area would put a serious crimp in a lot of different industries.


----------



## sideKahr

modfan said:


> What surprises me is everyone is worried about someone using EMP on the whole country. Draw a circle 400mi around Cleveland and see what all that covers. Emp on this area would put a serious crimp in a lot of different industries.


Yep. You don't need a sophisticated rocket to attack with EMP, either. A balloon like that Red Bull skydiver used can loft a small bomb high enough to darken everything from Boston to Washington DC.


----------



## woodchipper518

I record and watch Marks show on Fox. I had no idea that he was covering the topic so I was pleasantly shocked. Often times his discussions tax my knowledge and understanding but I was completely tuned in on this show. He's a great teacher so I hope some sheeple watched and got a fire lit in their britches.


----------



## Boss Dog

This is just a rehash of the Mark Levin Show's presentation but, it's good to see more getting on the wagon.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/america_and_the_emp_threat.html


----------



## AquaHull

good read


----------

